# old tools box restoration



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*The tool box*

I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Nice colection
you got there
Drool I wish it
was mine
I´m looking
forward to
see them
in action

Dennis


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


This is quite a great collection of hand tool, most seem pretty old, I really like the one on the last couple of pictures, is there any marking that can identify the maker of that plane?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. What are the markings on the metal plow plane? Some of them are quite collectable.


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys

WayaneC: here's the info, Metallic Plane Co./Auburn, N. Y. : Cast Iron Filletster Metallic Plane. there is one on www.mjdtools.com that has been sold for $3,650.00….......it's a keeper for me.

Alonso: There is a name on the end: E.Cantin, this type of plane was made by 2 brothers, Édouard et Léon Cantin, in Quebec, Canada between 1850-1890. There is a web page of an old tools collector who put a lot of info on old wooden plane but it's in french so if you want i can give you the link but….....it's in french.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


It looked like a good one Bern. Wanted to be sure you knew it might have some signifcant value.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Sure give us the link, I can translate that pretty quickly.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Drool is right. What a great collection. The box alone is quite an item.


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


OK here is the link to a small web site but full of info about tool maker in Quebec. Hope you can understand it…...
http://sites.rapidus.net/jacherou/index.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


super collection I would do nothing to it except remove the dust and some light oil on the planes,


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

bern92 said:


> *The tool box*
> 
> I juste want to share with you Jocks my little hand tools collection. It was a gift from a old judge who got the tool box of his great grand father who use to build home in 1875 to 1905. He was from Quebec Canada and he participated in building the great resorts in Banff, Lakelouise and all those places in the Rockies. Most of the tools came from that tool box and some i got from friends and garage sale…...here's the metal plane part a the my tools and one wooden plane. I will post the wooden plane later.
> 
> ...


Definately leave it alone don't mess with it. you can restore less valuable tools to work with. Give them a place of honor, Box & all.

Can you say Mine!! all Mine!!!


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Here is a Stanley Bailey No. 7*

This is the first tool that i will try to clean up so i can use it again. It is a Stanley Bailey No.7, who need a good clean up got some rust and need to sharpen the blade.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Here is a Stanley Bailey No. 7*
> 
> This is the first tool that i will try to clean up so i can use it again. It is a Stanley Bailey No.7, who need a good clean up got some rust and need to sharpen the blade.


bern92,

Have you tried to post larger pictures, just to have a better detail of your plane? Try this it will help a lot.

Alonso


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *Here is a Stanley Bailey No. 7*
> 
> This is the first tool that i will try to clean up so i can use it again. It is a Stanley Bailey No.7, who need a good clean up got some rust and need to sharpen the blade.


Looks like a good candidate. Should make a good working tool.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 26, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *Here is a Stanley Bailey No. 7*
> 
> This is the first tool that i will try to clean up so i can use it again. It is a Stanley Bailey No.7, who need a good clean up got some rust and need to sharpen the blade.


1024×768 seems plenty large to me.. Just LJ chops the side.. 

Nice looking plane. I've got an old one (not #7) of my Grandfathers sitting in the shop that's got the side cracked in it.. Been thinking of having someone weld it but have yet to track down anyone I feel would be qualified enough not to screw it up.


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*

Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


nice job, looks sweeet


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Looks nice. I redid a #7 recently also. I just love way it feels pushing through wood.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Well done.


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Great looking plane, I love seeing more planes being restored. Great Job


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Great work on that one
and my smile wuold allso
have been that big
if you have told me 
the same
he will proppely
ask you every day
from now 
"when can I have the tools"

Dennis


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Great job friend!


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


great job Larry, but be truthful your helper did all the work right? LOL


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *Stanley Bailey No.7 back to life.....*
> 
> Here is the plane back to life after a good bath in Evapo-rust, a good buffing, a blade sharpening and wipe-on poly on the handle. I did some test in maple, walnut and pine. The first stroke in walnut put a large smile in my face. In the last pic you can see my little helper….look at that smile. It is because i told him that some day those tools are gonne be his. Take a look at part #1 to see pics of the tool box and some of my tools.


Frame that last picture. Someday he will put it on the wall of his shop and remember you daily.

I wish I could find a S/B #7, still looking.


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*More tools from the old tool box*

Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.

























This is a nice screwdriver,with storage in the handle.

















Mesuring and layout tools.









































Boring tools, drill bits.









































Chisels, axe and mallet.







asdasdasd

















Hand saws.







dasdasdas

























So this is all the tools from my old tools box, stay tune for update on the restoration of most of these tools.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


A super collection of antique tools


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


Great collection of vintage tools, I wonder the history behind them? What kind of furniture they made? If they could just talk…. sorry I wander for a second…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


Wonderful vintage collection. Judging by the tools, looks like there was work done right from the tree to the cabinet. Would have been very interesting to watch him work. Too bad camcorders were not around in that day and age.

David


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


Great set, If you rolled your tape like that nowdays it would be Sacrilege


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


Drool !!!!!
just send them to mee and I won´t charge you for storing them safe )
looking forward to see them in work
I wish I ran into this kind off a toolbox but with my luck it seems to be impossiple

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


How is the restoration coming?


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *More tools from the old tool box*
> 
> Next up is the wooden planes, they are in nice shape, they just need some TLC.
> 
> ...


It's coming slowly, i don't want to rush myself and destroyed those tools plus i've got 2 young kids(6 months and 2½ years old) so between my day job and the family i've got little time for the shop.

Keep looking i will post pics of a dovetail saw and a Stanley No.5


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dovetails saw*

This is a nice dovetails saw that came from my old tools box. It's stamped J.D. Darlington, i think from my little research this was a line of saw from Disston but i'm no expert in hand saw so maybe some one could help me.


































I think it came out nice, cut like a knife….


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

bern92 said:


> *Dovetails saw*
> 
> This is a nice dovetails saw that came from my old tools box. It's stamped J.D. Darlington, i think from my little research this was a line of saw from Disston but i'm no expert in hand saw so maybe some one could help me.
> 
> ...


nice work! are u gonna refinnish the handle?


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

bern92 said:


> *Dovetails saw*
> 
> This is a nice dovetails saw that came from my old tools box. It's stamped J.D. Darlington, i think from my little research this was a line of saw from Disston but i'm no expert in hand saw so maybe some one could help me.
> 
> ...


J.D. Darlington was a "off brand" for Harvey Peace brand saws. Like Disston and the "Jackson" brand.

You can tell it was probably a Peace from the handle, Peace liked to use those odd shapes where the handle met the saw. I have a closed handle backsaw with a similar design.

Peace was bought out by Disston before 1900 and Disston carried on their lines for a while. From what I can see of the medallion though it has the Vulcan arm on it (muscled arm/hammer). Harvey Peaces shop was the Vulcan Tools works. I have an odd duck saw that was produced by Vulcan Tool works for a guy who owned a specific patent for a saw handle.

I'm not sure why the shop that made the saws was called something different from the main line of saws (Harvey W. Peace) but there you go.

I've never seen an open handle quite like that by Peace though, most of his open handles where more rounded at the blade intersection.

Very nice saw.

Because of that, unless it said Warranted Superior it was made before the Disston buy out.


----------

